# Bunny costume help?



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

I ordered my costume from LingerieDiva.com last year (a sailor, not a bunny). They have a lot of bunny options and a couple are short dresses rather than corsets, which might fit a man better. Here's the link: http://www.lingeriediva.com/sexy-bunny-costumes They also have a bunny accessory kit if you can't find a costume that fits.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Go for the Zombie bunny!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just an FYI, you might get really thick tights, or double up so you're covered nicely... and it's authentic. All bunnies had to wear the same colored hose and two-pair so their legs all looked the same color and really opaque skin tone. 
This is a good site for tights (even have mens' versions!): http://www.welovecolors.com/Shop/MensSolidColorNylonTights.htm


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

What do you mean by doubling up? And yep, those were about the costumes I was anticipating...any advice? If I were to go for realism, it would probably be one of these:

http://www.lingeriediva.com/sexy-costumes/sexy-bunny-costumes/bangin-bunny_3
http://www.lingeriediva.com/sexy-costumes/sexy-bunny-costumes/4-pc-sequin-pin-up-bunny-costume
http://www.lingeriediva.com/sexy-costumes/sexy-bunny-costumes/party-bunny-costume
http://www.lingeriediva.com/sexy-costumes/sexy-bunny-costumes/sexy-magic-rabbit-costume
http://www.yandy.com/Honey-Bunny.php

Soo...any of those seem, well, hard, haha. Any advice?


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

I was an authentic 60's playboy bunny last year. I had a lady in Thialand make my costume and she did an outstanding job, I found her on ebay. The only thing different was that my costume was not the shiny material it was a velvet type. I did wear the two sets of hose, Peavey and Tamara make great ones, they are the same ones the Hooter girls wear, you can find them on ebay. Where nude with black on top. There is a company in England that makes a close version of an authentic bunny suit, but I can not remember the name. Here is my picture from last year


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

Also don't forget your name tag, I took a Halloween prize ribbon [I think it came from Target} and used a black sharpie over the 1st place and then used stick on letters for my name, it looked just like the ones they wore. I did find the playboy cuff links on ebay, as well as the playboy key to make a necklace


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Make sure that your bunny suit and shoes are the same color!!! I worked for a division of Playboy for 7 years, so I know a lot about the suit if you have any questions! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

That's a great costume!! Where would I be able to buy one like that? And is there somewhere to buy official outfits? Like full matching bodysuit/heels to work with?


----------

